# What is with the stuffed animal toys?



## doctornige (22 Oct 2012)

Can anyone shed any light on the tradition of giving stage winners a stuffed bear*? Why? When did it start?

*Known in my home town as a 'cuddly futret'


----------



## Angus444 (22 Oct 2012)

doctornige said:


> Can anyone shed any light on the tradition of giving stage winners a stuffed bear*? Why? When did it start?
> 
> *Known in my home town as a 'cuddly futret'


 In the TdF, isn't it a stuffed lion, because one of the sponsors is Credit Lyonnais?


----------



## Dilbert (22 Oct 2012)

Angus444 said:


> In the TdF, isn't it a stuffed lion, because one of the sponsors is Credit Lyonnais?


And a Yeti for the young rider sponsored by Skoda


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Oct 2012)

It's because they can't give the podium girls away.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (22 Oct 2012)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's because they can't give the podium girls away.


allegedly the podium girls do that themselves.


----------



## ufkacbln (22 Oct 2012)

GregCollins said:


> allegedly the podium girls do that themselves.


 

Podium Girl Gone Bad - if you are not familiar with her, then you should be!

(Should I rephrase that?)


----------



## ufkacbln (22 Oct 2012)

doctornige said:


> Can anyone shed any light on the tradition of giving stage winners a stuffed bear*? Why? '


 
Allegedly?


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (22 Oct 2012)

It's to hold in front of themselves to avoid the more revealing pics of them in lycra making a scandal in the tabloids


----------



## Noodley (22 Oct 2012)

The UCI used to hide lance's supply of drugs inside them, and pass it to him in fornt of everyone just so nobody would suspect, they initially tried to use real stuffed dead animals but it made the children cry.


----------

